# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Ενεργοποιηση κινητου χωρις μπαταρια γινετε ;

## mossy

Καλησπερα σε ολους. Εχω ενα κινητο το οποιο δεν ανοιγει. Και θελω να ελεξω αν ειναι η μπαταρια του η κατι αλλο γιατι το κινητο ειναι απο κινα και η μπαταρια του θα κανει 30 μερες για ν ερθει καθως και 20 ευρω. Υπαρχει καποιοσ τροπος να το ανοιξω χωρις μπαταρια ωστε να βεβαιωθω πως αυτο ειναι που φταιει ; Ευχαριστω

----------


## katmadas

την μπαταρια δεν μπορεις να την μετρησεις?

----------


## mossy

Πως μπορω να την μετρησω ;

----------


## Spark

μπορεις να πας σε καταστημα και να ζητήσεις έλεγχο της συσκευής και της παλιας μπαταρίας σου.
εαν δεν σε συμφέρει μην αγοράσεις μπαταρία απο το καταστημα

----------


## mossy

Εχω πολυμετρο μπορει ν μου καποιοσ στα μπαμ πως τ κανω ;

----------


## katmadas

στην μπαταρια δεν εχει σημαδια + . -?

----------


## mossy

εχει σημαδια + - αλλα πουθενα στο νετ δεν βρηκα πως να την ελεξω.. Αν δεν σ κανει κοπο μπορεις να μου πεις?

----------


## mossy

την μετρησα και δειχνει 2.3 αντι για 2.8 α΄λλα νομιζω πως με αυτο δεν υπαρχει προβλημα. αρα παει το κινητο?

----------


## Dbnn

> την μετρησα και δειχνει 2.3 αντι για 2.8 α΄λλα νομιζω πως με αυτο δεν υπαρχει προβλημα. αρα παει το κινητο?






Είναι ψόφια.... Το 2.8 δεν στέκει για κινητό. Τι κινητό είναι παραπεπτόντως? Τα περισσότερα smartphone έχουν μπαταρίες απο 3.5v και πάνω.

----------


## mossy

https://www.chinavasion.com/china/wh...esistant_Blue/ εχεις δικιο ειναι 3.8. εαν παρω μια αλλη μπαταρια που ειναι 3.8 και την συνδεσω στα πινσ με καλωδια θα ανοιξει?

----------


## Dbnn

> https://www.chinavasion.com/china/wh...esistant_Blue/ εχεις δικιο ειναι 3.8. εαν παρω μια αλλη μπαταρια που ειναι 3.8 και την συνδεσω στα πινσ με καλωδια θα ανοιξει?



Αν και τα mA (μιλιαμπέρ) της παλιάς είναι σχεδόν ίδια με της καινούριας ναι θα ανάψει.
Καλύτερα όμως να δοκίμαζες με ενα τροφοδοτικό εργαστηριακό.
Μπορείς επίσης να το τροφοδοτήσεις μέσω μιας θύρας USB. κόκκινο καλώδιο 5v και μαύρο γείωση (δεν φέρω όμως ευθύνη αν το κινητό κάνει μπάμ γιατί άλλα κινητά παίζουν και με 5v (φτάνουν τα 5v στα πίνς της μπαταρίας για να την φορτίσουν) αλλά άλλα όχι και σκάνε.

----------


## mossy

Θα προσπαθησω να το κανω με μπαταρια αν βρω ιδια mA. Εχει 3 πιν το ενα + το αλλο - κ το αλλο τι ειναι. Αν δεν ξαναακουσεις νεα μου δεν θα χει φτασει το 3g στον πανω κοσμο ακομα.  :Smile:  ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## leosedf

Ρε μάστορα άδεια μπαταρία έχει και δεν ανοίγει, γιατί δεν το φορτίζεις? Άστο καμιά ώρα στο φορτιστή να ανεβεί η τάση λίγο και μετά θα ανοίξει μόνο του.

----------

johnpats (27-09-15)

----------


## σεατ 2

τι ειπες τωρα το χεις για ευκολο

----------


## nick1974

> Ρε μάστορα άδεια μπαταρία έχει και δεν ανοίγει, γιατί δεν το φορτίζεις? Άστο καμιά ώρα στο φορτιστή να ανεβεί η τάση λίγο και μετά θα ανοίξει μόνο του.



Α γι αυτό δίνουν και φορτιστή μαζί?  Όχι για να τον κρεμάσεις στην πόρτα για καλό  φενγκ  σουι?   

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

johnnyb (26-09-15)

----------


## johnnyb

> Α γι αυτό δίνουν και φορτιστή μαζί?  Όχι για να τον κρεμάσεις στην πόρτα για καλό  φενγκ  σουι?   
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sordaxela

Δεν νομίζω, οι μπαταρίες (εσωτερικά) έχουν πλακετίτσα για να φορτίζονται οι επιμέρους μπαταρίες και επίσης να ενημερώνεται το κινητό για την κατάσταση που βρίσκεται ( από πλευράς φόρτισης) η μπαταρία. Άρα πρέπει να υπάρχουν ... όλα αυτά μαζί, για τούτο τα κινητά έχουν τουλάχιστον τρείς επαφές. Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα.

----------


## leosedf

Επιμέρους μπαταρίες?
ΛΩΛ.

Το μεσαίο συνήθως είναι θερμίστορ για να ελέγχει θερμοκρασία η και πλέον 1 wire interface για επικοινωνία με τον μικροελεγκτή (και θερμοκρασία) η ψηφιακό αισθητήρα.

Σε κάποιες συσκευές και για να μπαίνει σε διαφορετικά mode όπως local, test κλπ με τον κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό.

Όταν η μπαταρία σου πέσει κάτω από τα 3 το κινητό δε δείχνει σημάδια (ακόμη και αν είναι στο φορτιστή) για να μη φτάσει στο cut off που είναι 2.75.
Αν έχεις το φορτιστή συνδεδεμένο όταν φτάσει στα 3.3V η μπαταρία τότε θα ανάψει κανονικά και θα συνεχίσει να φορτίζει.

----------

